# Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?



## Scheiteldelle (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich fahre in 4 Wochen für 3 Wochen nach Thailand und werde davon 2 Wochen in Paton auf Phuket verbringen.
Mein Wunsch wäre, mal auf "andere" Fische jagt zu machen.
Big-Game soll dort auch gut möglich sein. Im Netz empfehlen die meisten die Similan Inseln als 2 oder 3 Tages-Törn. Will ich gerne machen, meine Frau hat auch schon Ihr OK gegeben.

Könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben, wo buchen, welches Boot, was noch beachten? Angelgerät gibts auf den Booten; sprich Hardware-Tipps brauchen nicht sein.

Würde mich freuen, wenn einige von Euch noch eineige Tipps hätten.

LG Maik


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

Hallo ich war 6 Monate in Thailand der Arbeit wegen 

Nach Thailand mit der Frau und dann noch nach Phuket dünnes Eis

Ich kann dir sagen das du sehr viele Möglichkeiten vor Ort finden wirst es ist sowiso viel günstiger etwas vor Ort zu suchen du kannst dir das Boot aussuchen und der Preis wird sich auch nach unten bewegen wenn du vor Ort etwas klar machst.

Und vergiss das verhandeln nicht die Jungs sind klever#h


----------



## zulu (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

Hai Maik !

nimm doch unverbindlich kontakt zu 

Uwe Schittek auf . uweschittek@yahoo.com

Eigner der Hooker.

http://www.andaman-fishing-adventures.com/

ist zu empfehlen..musst ja nicht gleich buchen..

Es gibt auch noch andere , aber ....!

Schau dich vor ort auf jeden fall etwas um und vergleiche.


#h

Z.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

Danke Euch beiden.
Solche Tipps meine ich.

Bitte weiter so.


----------



## Dart (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

Ich bin zwar eher der Süßwasserfreak, aber was ich bislang, in den letzten Jahren, zwischen den Zeilen lesen konnte, ist die Tatsache das die meisten professionellen Anbieter der Big Game Touren, in der Hochsaison ihre Boote nach Port Blair(Indien) bringen, und von dort aus die Andaman Islands befischen.
Evt. meldet sich Uwe ja hier mal wieder, und wird dann meine Meinung bestätigen oder korrigieren.

Hüte dich vor den billigen Join-In Touren auf den Fischtrawlern, das ist Touri-Crap.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Scheiteldelle (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

Danke Reiner,
genau diese will ich versuchen zu meiden.


----------



## huuwi (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

#hjau reiner,
um 11 heute gehts los, endlich wieder gt's jagen und meine dicke freundin mrs marlin besuchen.
bin im mai wieder zuhause.
huuwi|rolleyes


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

Cheers :m
Über einen kleinen, anschließenden Bericht würden wir uns sicher alle hier freuen.|wavey:


----------



## alalfred (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

An jeder Ecke sind so Stände für Tagesausflüge da liegen auch Flyer fürs Fischen mit rum ca 1000Bath am Tag.Meistens werden da kleine Bonitos,Baracudas gefangen.Die gleichen Boote kann man auch für mehrere Tage mieten und irgendwo hinfahren zb.Similan Inseln aber allein für eine Strecke brauchen die ca.10 Stunden da hin das heist morgens abfahren abends da =1 Tag weg,1 tag fischen und am nächsten tag gehts wieder zurück.Kostet ca.1000Eur,jetzt ist der Wechselkurs auch noch unten.Ich bin mal 3 Tage nach Ko Rock gefahren waren nur 7 Stunden fahrt.Vieleicht mal ein Taxi für einen Tag mieten nach Khao Lak fahren und da fragen ist viel kürzer von da aus.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

wird wohl doch etwas kompizierter; Touristenboote wollte ich nicht und richtig Big Game wird scheinbar zu teuer. Na ich werd mal noch etwas abwarten.
Danke aber schonmal für die bisherigen Tips.#6


----------



## Dart (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*



Scheiteldelle schrieb:


> Touristenboote wollte ich nicht und richtig Big Game wird scheinbar zu teuer.


Ich würde dir da das Little Biggame empfehlen, aber dazu solltest du dich lieber auf einen kleinere Insel wie z.B. Ko Lanta oder Ko Jum begeben.
Schau mal in diesen lesenswerten Thread, da bekommst du sicher ein paar Anregungen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96094
Gruß Reiner#h


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand; Patong Empfehlungen?*

Danke Reiner,
das war der Bericht, der die Lust geweckt hatte.
Er ist schult, dass ich mir jetzt überlege, in Thailand angeln zu gehen.
Am Besten ist es sicherlich entspannt an die Sache zu gehen, mal zu schauen welche Boote mit was wieder nach Hause kommen und mir vor Ort ein Bild zu machen.
Vollcharter wird mir zu teuer und wenn es mir so geht, wie den meisten, werde ich sowieso nach Thailand zurück kommen und kann dann mal Vollcharter in Angriff nehmen.

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tipps und wenn noch einer eine Info hat, gerne hier posten da ich jeden Tag bis zum Urlaub reinschauen werde.

LG Maik


----------

